

Extramarital Affair Data - jeremynixon
http://statsmodels.sourceforge.net/0.5.0/datasets/generated/fair.html

======
sweezyjeezy
I heard about this dataset recently through the automatic statistician project
-
[http://www.automaticstatistician.com/](http://www.automaticstatistician.com/)

Here is the analysis automatically produced by them :
[http://www.automaticstatistician.com/assets/auto-report-
affa...](http://www.automaticstatistician.com/assets/auto-report-affairs.pdf)

